# Flattening The Curve



## johndoe (May 2, 2020)

I have heard numerous times that we must flatten the curve but they never show the curve. Instead I hear nothing but raw numbers and my mind goes blank. What they need to show is a bar graph which starts at the very beginning with the count added to it daily and then we could actually see the curve flatten.


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 2, 2020)

No problem... the statistics for the whole world is available online.
The USA data is given state by state, including graphs of cases, deaths etc..

Find it at https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/us/


----------



## chic (May 2, 2020)

We're doing much better in my state but the governor, as usual, has imposed even tighter restrictions on us starting this week. I give up.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 2, 2020)

Ours is gradually coming down but we still have approx. 300 deaths per day.

I liked the way governor Cuomo put it today when he said, _"New Yorkers didn't just flatten the curve they grabbed it with both hands and pulled it down."_

Our governor's daily updates, uplifting comments, and observations have been very helpful during this pandemic.


----------



## johndoe (May 2, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Ours is gradually coming down but we still have approx. 300 deaths per day.
> 
> I liked the way governor Cuomo put it today when he said, _"New Yorkers didn't just flatten the curve they grabbed it with both hands and pulled it down."_
> 
> Our governor's daily updates, uplifting comments, and observations have been very helpful during this pandemic.


That is what I mean. I have never seen one myself.


----------



## StarSong (May 3, 2020)

johndoe said:


> That is what I mean. I have never seen one myself.


I don't understand what you're saying.  COVID-19 bar graphs showing daily cases are easy to find online.  The post @Aunt Bea posted and you responded to has a bar graph.  What else are you looking for?


----------



## oldman (May 3, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Ours is gradually coming down but we still have approx. 300 deaths per day.
> 
> I liked the way governor Cuomo put it today when he said, _"New Yorkers didn't just flatten the curve they grabbed it with both hands and pulled it down."_
> 
> Our governor's daily updates, uplifting comments, and observations have been very helpful during this pandemic.


Sorry, Aunt Bea, but I don’t intend any disrespect to you or the Governor, but the times that I listened to him speak, he sounded like a very needy person or moaner.

“We need more ventilators.”
“We need more beds.”
“We need more PPE.”
“We need more testings.”
“We need more money.” 
“We need more help.”
“The President should activate the military.”

Maybe I should have stuck with, he sounded needy.

I don’t remember any other Governor asking for so many things.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 3, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> No problem... the statistics for the whole world is available online.
> The USA data is given state by state, including graphs of cases, deaths etc..
> 
> Find it at https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/country/us/


This site has very comprehensive data that I have verified for my state a couple times.  If this doesn't help, search for your state's health department website.


----------



## Yo-Yo (May 3, 2020)

From what I heard in my State is that hospitalizations have gone down drastically, but the number of cases of people still contracting the virus is still quite large each day.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 3, 2020)

oldman said:


> Sorry, Aunt Bea, but I don’t intend any disrespect to you or the Governor, but the times that I listened to him speak, he sounded like a very needy person or moaner.
> 
> “We need more ventilators.”
> “We need more beds.”
> ...


No problem.

I would point out that all of the things that he was asking for were based on projections provided by the CDC and the White House.

As far as money goes New York state is one of the few donor states in the country that sends more money to Washington than it receives back in federal aid each year.  If we can't get a little help during an emergency maybe we should hang onto our money.

I would say more but it might mean a trip to the woodshed.


----------



## StarSong (May 3, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> As far as money goes *New York state is one of the few donor states in the country that sends more money to Washington than it receives back in federal aid each year*. If we can't get a little help during an emergency maybe we should hang onto our money.


Ditto California.


----------



## oldman (May 3, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> No problem.
> 
> I would point out that all of the things that he was asking for were based on projections provided by the CDC and the White House.
> 
> ...


OK, I’m not sure what your post has to do with what I posted, but OK. I was just comparing his updates to what I heard from other Governors. I didn’t mention money or what they were short or weren’t short of, as far as items that they needed to fight the virus.


----------



## johndoe (May 3, 2020)

StarSong said:


> I don't understand what you're saying.  COVID-19 bar graphs showing daily cases are easy to find online.  The post @Aunt Bea posted and you responded to has a bar graph.  What else are you looking for?


I was looking for them in the paper and TV news which is supposed to report this stuff so it is clearly understandable so 
I don't have to dig for it.


----------



## StarSong (May 4, 2020)

johndoe said:


> I was looking for them in the paper and TV news which is supposed to report this stuff so it is clearly understandable so
> I don't have to dig for it.


In this day and age we all have to do our own homework.  Fortunately, search engines on the Internet make that a very easy process.


----------



## johndoe (May 6, 2020)

StarSong said:


> In this day and age we all have to do our own homework.  Fortunately, search engines on the Internet make that a very easy process.


I am not someone who has his face stuck in front of a computer screen most of the day. It isn't the real world. I have a life.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 6, 2020)

johndoe said:


> I am not someone who has his face stuck in front of a computer screen most of the day. It isn't the real world. I have a life.


People were trying to help.  If you have time to be here, why can't you take time to answer your own question by Googling "Coronavirus Curves by State?"  Then, click the image link that will show what it is you are seeking.


----------

